# Europe Cracking Down On E-cigs Further



## Gizmo (24/10/13)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24439474


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (24/10/13)

Regulations and the ever increasing price of cigarettes are making the taking up of smoking too expensive for teenagers nowadays. Never mind the price of e-cigs. They just cannot afford them.
So I think our generation is the last to smoke or even vape. People won't start vaping if they have never smoked.

Just a thought. I sell cigarettes from my shop and just checked my cigarette purchases per week 2 and 3 years ago.
Purchases was R3600 to R4000 pw. Now it is +- R1200 pw.


----------

